

Some amazing future phone designs - prat
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/concept-phones-ceatec/
here is the non-paginated link
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/concept-phones-ceatec/all/1
======
prat
here is the non-paginated link
[http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/concept-phones-
ceatec...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/concept-phones-ceatec/all/1)

